# Pudendal Nerve Block Injections?



## skm510@live.com (May 17, 2012)

This may be a bit vague as I didn't get much info on this...  Has anyone heard or know of Doc's doing pudendal nerve block injections for the purpose of sphincter control?  I have been told we are considering doing this in the office but are unsure if it will get paid?  From what I have read Medicare will not cover it even for therapeutic reasons... So any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (May 21, 2012)

Are you sure they're not talking about sacral nerve stimulation (Interstim)?


----------

